# Anubias in highlight?



## PlantedGuest (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry I don't have an answer for you, yellow spots sounds like what's going on with my Anubis - subbing in the hopes of finding the answer


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Can definitely grow them in those conditions. That's what I have mine in and they are growing far faster than usually. Yellow spots sounds more like a deficiency in nutrients rather than "sunburn". In high light high CO2 conditions, fertilizing is required, so that's where the spots could come from.


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

The plants like it, but keeping BBA off the older leaves can be difficult. Some scrub with a toothbrush.

I am still trying to get my CO2 levels right, which I hope will help, but I think its tough if they are in direct light in a high light tank.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Anubias will grow faster in high light. As long as you balance between light, fert and CO2


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

just make sure you give the anubias some cover by adding floating plants to your tank or planting them in the corner or someplace that is dimmer. that will block out some of the light or else Black Beard Algae (BBA) will grow all over your anubias


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I think the yellowing of the leaves could be a potassium def.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, i dose once a week of liquid fert and also put some osmocote. I have diy co2 and its tied on a DW at the top ofthe tank. So far, no yellow spots at the leaves.


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

Indian fern said:


> Thanks guys, i dose once a week of liquid fert and also put some osmocote. I have diy co2 and its tied on a DW at the top ofthe tank. So far, no yellow spots at the leaves.


You should really try a pressure CO2 its super easy to get parts for an set up cheap too the DIY CO2 will cost more in the long run. If u get a drop checker you will see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah, the diy was just temporary. Im going to buy some pressurized co2 soon. Oh, even my windelov grows like crazy. My ottos are not fed so they regularly feast on the algae. Same too with the nerites, they love leaning anubias leaves.


----------

